
AI-Powered App Helps Physicians Spend More Time with Patients - tf_12
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2018/02/19/lexiconmd-ai-powered-app/
======
csmark
Sorry to dump a bucket of cold water on this but medicine is all about
metrics. So they just need to see a certain number of patients a day? There is
no "they" and it's a lot darker than that. Each individual physician has a
profile and some physicians even get daily reports. The annual financial cost
is $40,000 per physician for "quality reporting," "process quality measures,"
"quality based incentive programs," or "value practice metrics." I didn't
believe it at first either so I suggest googling it.

For profit or non-profit, it doesn't matter. They don't exist to loose money.
If a physician can't or won't adapt they are terminated.

Does AI have the potential to advance healthcare? Absolutely! Who stands to
benefit most? Countries currently lacking in quality healthcare and
infrastructure.

This author wrote a piece:"Getting to the Heart of Arrhythmia with GPU-Powered
AI." There are over 100,000 EKG technicians making $45K-$68K/year in the USA
while the EKG machine is $10,000. Actual interpretation of the output requires
a trained physician.

Then there's the medical device industry that both Apple and Google have been
pursuing with only miniscule victories.

If you want in interesting read:

JPMorgan Chase (Assets 2.5 Trillion) and Berkshire Hathaway (Holdings 620.8
Billion) have joined forces with Amazon (Value 720.04 Billion) to form a new
healthcare company for all U.S. employees.

------
thegreatcosmo
Wouldnt automation and ai be better for patients to spend less time with their
doctors?

Having an Ai doctor on my phone would be great and way cheaper.

------
Digit-Al
We're seeing more and more cases of GPU powered applications that don't
require the G. Is there a case to be made for creating cards that are like
GPUs but with the specialised functionality used to speed up graphic
operations removed and replaced with functionality that speeds up stuff like
AI?

~~~
SpikeDad
Sounds like Apple and their A11 Bionic chip. Dedicated ML cores just for this
purpose. Seems like something Intel is probably working on as well.

------
LeicaLatte
I think the AirPods form factor is perfect as a non-intrusive AI medical
assistant for caregivers and even doctors.

